# Radical Islam needs to be snuffed out in Europe.



## Neubarth (Jun 2, 2010)

There is no excuse for allowing Radical Islam to teach Satan Worship all across Europe.  

In the United States, the various state militias will start eliminating any Radical Islamic Imman who brings his religion of Satan Worship to America. 

Europe needs the equivalent of the State Militias in the United States to take action.  Right now the only ones who have shown that they are brave enough are the skin head gangs.   I applaud them their efforts.  But we need more REAL men to step forward.  Aren't there any Fascists in France any more.  

Damn, people, let's get going.  The life you save may be your mothers or your daughters.  Remember as we say in the US Militias, the only good Radical Islamic is a dead Radical Islamic.  Send them to meet their God Satan.  Do it in a hurry.


----------



## TruthAboutUSA (Jun 2, 2010)

The main reason for the increase of Islamic fundamentalism in the world is the USA.

America's illegal invasion and occupation of Muslim countries along with the torture, murder and detainment of innocent Muslims in concentration camps all over the world has caused the ranks of the Islamic fundamentalist to swell by 100s of percent.

That's not even mentioning America's incestuous relationship with one of the most fundamentalist of all Muslim countries - Saudi Arabia.

No country has done more for the cause of Islamic fundamentalists over the last 50 years and especially the last decade than the USA.


----------



## random3434 (Jun 2, 2010)

*I am here boys! *


----------



## Godboy (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey, i hate muslims as much as the next guy, but that crap about skin heads has to go. Im not going to be mad if a skin head beat up a radical immam, but im not going to suddenly like him because of it either. Terrorists kill alot of Muslims, and while that may be a good thing, i still dont like terrorists.

Also, the bullshit satan stuff you mention makes you sound like a fucking douche. Theres no such thing as god or satan. You need to start trying to embrace logic more than fairy tales. Something tells me you dont have the guts to seriously examine the absurd claims in the bible however. Good luck with that.


----------



## del (Jun 2, 2010)

Godboy said:


> Hey, *i hate muslims as much as the next guy, but that crap about skin heads has to go.* Im not going to be mad if a skin head beat up a radical immam, but im not going to suddenly like him because of it either. Terrorists kill alot of Muslims, and while that may be a good thing, i still dont like terrorists.
> 
> Also, the bullshit satan stuff you mention makes you sound like a fucking douche. Theres no such thing as god or satan. You need to start trying to embrace logic more than fairy tales. Something tells me you dont have the guts to seriously examine the absurd claims in the bible however. Good luck with that.



mighty white of you.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 2, 2010)

TruthAboutUSA said:


> The main reason for the increase of Islamic fundamentalism in the world is the USA.
> 
> America's illegal invasion and occupation of Muslim countries along with the torture, murder and detainment of innocent Muslims in concentration camps all over the world has caused the ranks of the Islamic fundamentalist to swell by 100s of percent.
> 
> ...



Hmm, and you are even douchier than the OP. Let me display my magical powers of the mind by determining your politcal party without knowing a single thing about you, other than this post.....

... you are a liberal democrat.

TADA!!! I told you i have powers. Spooky, isnt it.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 2, 2010)

del said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, *i hate muslims as much as the next guy, but that crap about skin heads has to go.* Im not going to be mad if a skin head beat up a radical immam, but im not going to suddenly like him because of it either. Terrorists kill alot of Muslims, and while that may be a good thing, i still dont like terrorists.
> ...



Thanks buddy. I appreciate that.


----------



## del (Jun 2, 2010)

Godboy said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



shocker


----------



## Kalam (Jun 2, 2010)

Neubarth said:


> There is no excuse for allowing Radical Islam to teach Satan Worship all across Europe.
> 
> In the United States, the various state militias will start eliminating any Radical Islamic Imman who brings his religion of Satan Worship to America.
> 
> ...



You should try concentrating them into camps.


----------



## Woyzeck (Jun 2, 2010)

Neubarth said:


> There is no excuse for allowing Radical Islam to teach Satan Worship all across Europe.
> 
> In the United States, the various state militias will start eliminating any Radical Islamic Imman who brings his religion of Satan Worship to America.
> 
> ...



You know nothing about Islam in general don't you, let alone the situation of Muslim immigrants in Europe. That's not how it is across the pond, and that's not what Islam is about.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 2, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Neubarth said:
> 
> 
> > There is no excuse for allowing Radical Islam to teach Satan Worship all across Europe.
> ...



Why are you jew hating muslims so enthralled with putting people into concentration camps? Do you guys ever think about anything other than murder?


----------



## Kalam (Jun 2, 2010)

Godboy said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Neubarth said:
> ...



How'd everything work out with the mods, Tinkerbell?


----------



## Godboy (Jun 3, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



Im told a decision will be made soon. I hope they ban your ass you terrorist loving shit bag.

Hey everybody, take a look at this fucking clowns signature. Its a link to a fucking terrorist propaganda video showing them blowing people and other things up.


----------



## Kalam (Jun 3, 2010)

Godboy said:


> Im told a decision will be made soon. I hope they ban your ass you terrorist loving shit bag.


I bet you do. 



Godboy said:


> Hey everybody, take a look at this fucking clowns signature. Its a link to a fucking terrorist propaganda video showing them blowing people and other things up.


Indeed. "Blowing up" people who do things like this:

"Dozens of charred corpses of women and children lay in the courtyard of the mosque, which had been destroyed. The first thing my eye fell on was the burned body of a baby, lying in fetal position... A wild-eyed woman emerged from a burned-out house holding a dead baby. Trucks with bodies piled in the back rolled through the streets on the way to the cemetery.
While treating the wounded, I heard stories of young men - gagged and trussed up - dragged with chains behind personnel carriers. I heard of Russian aviators who threw Chechen prisoners, screaming, out their helicopters. There were rapes, but it was hard to know how many because women were too ashamed to report them. One girl was raped in front of her father. I heard of one case in which the mercenary grabbed a newborn baby, threw it among each other like a ball, then shot it dead in the air.
Leaving the village for the hospital in Grozny, I passed a Russian armored personnel carrier with the word SAMASHKI written on its side in bold, black letters. I looked in my rearview mirror and to my horror saw a human skull mounted on the front of the vehicle. The bones were white; someone must have boiled the skull to remove the flesh." - Khassan Baiev, _The Oath: A Surgeon Under Fire_​
Russian Role models of yours and Neubarth's.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 3, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Im told a decision will be made soon. I hope they ban your ass you terrorist loving shit bag.
> ...



You have somehow convinced yourself that these terrorists are good guys. As i recall, this particular group is into decapitation videos. It seems like everyone you hold dear is a fucking maniac or pedophile. Youre a piece of shit and you deserve the worst things in life, and so do your heroes.


----------



## Kalam (Jun 3, 2010)

Godboy said:


> You have somehow convinced yourself that these terrorists are good guys.


No, clearly the Russians are the "good guys." Bombing refugee convoys, mass rape, mass murder, infanticide, robbery at gunpoint, bombing villages, executing journalists and human rights activists, torturing family members of suspected rebels, and other counter-terrorist tactics all place Russia firmly on the side of good. It's those big, bad Muslims who are evil. As always.



Godboy said:


> As i recall, this particular group is into decapitation videos.


Oh, really? 

One video of a beheading from the region has circulated on the internet; it was filmed eleven years ago, all of those executed were soldiers, and the executioners have all died since then anyway. The North Caucasus Emirate does not produce "decapitation videos." 



Godboy said:


> It seems like everyone you hold dear is a fucking maniac or pedophile. Youre a piece of shit and you deserve the worst things in life, and so do your heroes.


Having a rough day? Here you go:


----------



## Godboy (Jun 3, 2010)

Kalam said:


> No, clearly the Russians are the "good guys." Bombing refugee convoys, mass rape, mass murder, infanticide, robbery at gunpoint, bombing villages, executing journalists and human rights activists, torturing family members of suspected rebels, and other counter-terrorist tactics all place Russia firmly on the side of good. It's those big, bad Muslims who are evil. As always.



I didnt say those Russians were good guys either. They deserve to die too.

You believe the Mujahideen arent terrorists, but rather freedom fighters instead. Thats where you and your hate filled muslim brothers are wrong. Freedom is the end goal, but terror is their means of getting there. They are both freedom fighters and terrorists at the same time, which means they are fucking vile scum and they deserve to die. Luckily muslims are good at dying. They cant fight worth a shit. Easy pickings for us Americans.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 3, 2010)

Godboy said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Neubarth said:
> ...




clearly, you understand historic irony.







you really are one stupid son of a bitch.


----------



## Biggles (Jun 3, 2010)

TruthAboutUSA said:


> The main reason for the increase of Islamic fundamentalism in the world is the USA.
> 
> America's illegal invasion and occupation of Muslim countries along with the torture, murder and detainment of innocent Muslims in concentration camps all over the world has caused the ranks of the Islamic fundamentalist to swell by 100s of percent.
> 
> ...



Learn about the history of Muslims.  The last 50 years and the USA have nothing to do with these lunatic Islamic fundamentalists.  These people have been the same forever.  The only solution is complete removal, destruction, obliteration of these terrorists and their followers and supporters.


----------



## mystic (Jun 3, 2010)

biggles said:


> the last 50 years and the usa have nothing to do with these lunatic islamic fundamentalists.



*really????*


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 3, 2010)

People are getting fed up with the "they're not ALL like that" excuse for slaughter.  The muslims have been allowed to play "the victim" long enough.  The fact is that Islam is a violent religion.  It was founded on violence and feeds on violence.  All we have to do is look at the history of the ME.  Unless, of course, you are a lefty who needs a victim for a cause.


----------



## Biggles (Jun 3, 2010)

mystic said:


> biggles said:
> 
> 
> > the last 50 years and the usa have nothing to do with these lunatic islamic fundamentalists.
> ...



Yeah...ask Thomas Jefferson.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 3, 2010)

Godboy said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > No, clearly the Russians are the "good guys." Bombing refugee convoys, mass rape, mass murder, infanticide, robbery at gunpoint, bombing villages, executing journalists and human rights activists, torturing family members of suspected rebels, and other counter-terrorist tactics all place Russia firmly on the side of good. It's those big, bad Muslims who are evil. As always.
> ...



What's in a name after all....we called them freedom fighters when they were helping us fight the Soviets.....now we call them terrorists...go figure.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 3, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> People are getting fed up with the "they're not ALL like that" excuse for slaughter.  The muslims have been allowed to play "the victim" long enough.  The fact is that Islam is a violent religion.  It was founded on violence and feeds on violence.  All we have to do is look at the history of the ME.  Unless, of course, you are a lefty who needs a victim for a cause.



What the hell...Christianity and Judaism grew up in war, genocide, bloodshed and other assorted variations on violent nastyness  but, they managed to turn the corner.  No reason Islam can't do the same.  All those Abrahamic faiths thrived on war alternating with cries of victimization (you know, like the War on Christmas)


----------



## RDD_1210 (Jun 3, 2010)

How about ALL radical religion needs to be eliminated? Radical Islamics are no worse/better then radical Christians, Radical Jews etc....

You say Islam is a violent religion. Maybe so, how about we add up all the people murdered in the name of Christ during the crusades.


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 3, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Indeed. "Blowing up" people who do things like this:
> 
> "Dozens of charred corpses of women and children lay in the courtyard of the mosque, which had been destroyed. The first thing my eye fell on was the burned body of a baby, lying in fetal position... A wild-eyed woman emerged from a burned-out house holding a dead baby. Trucks with bodies piled in the back rolled through the streets on the way to the cemetery.
> While treating the wounded, I heard stories of young men - gagged and trussed up - dragged with chains behind personnel carriers. I heard of Russian aviators who threw Chechen prisoners, screaming, out their helicopters. There were rapes, but it was hard to know how many because women were too ashamed to report them. One girl was raped in front of her father. I heard of one case in which the mercenary grabbed a newborn baby, threw it among each other like a ball, then shot it dead in the air.
> ...



Russians don't fuck around! They don't worry about the calls for the "humane" war or "proportional" force, then beat down their enemy until they are not moving!

Funny how you point out the Muslim Chechen suffer seeming 100 folder worse under the Russians than the Palestinians under the Russians, yet the Muslims say nothing about this in fact they force alliances with Russia.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 3, 2010)

RDD_1210 said:


> How about ALL radical religion needs to be eliminated? Radical Islamics are no worse/better then radical Christians, Radical Jews etc....
> 
> You say Islam is a violent religion. Maybe so, how about we add up all the people murdered in the name of Christ during the crusades.



I hate religion, in all forms, but not all religions are equal. Christianity is perfectly fine the way they are, at least where murder in the name of god is concerned. They arent out there blowing people up on a daily basis. They arent decapitating people on video. They arent dragging naked and bloated corpses through the streets while chanting "god is great". They arent fucking maniacs. The same cannot be said about muslims. 

Islam is poison. Every nation that is predominatly muslim has massive problems. They are intolerant, murderous, effigy burning, flag stomping shit scum. 

You cant judge people of today by the actions of people that are no longer alive. Bringing up the crusades as a point against todays christians is the same as people trying to blame you for slavery. Its just dumb. You should not make this mistake again in thefuture.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 3, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> People are getting fed up with the "they're not ALL like that" excuse for slaughter.  The muslims have been allowed to play "the victim" long enough.  The fact is that Islam is a violent religion.  It was founded on violence and feeds on violence.  All we have to do is look at the history of the ME.  Unless, of course, you are a lefty who needs a victim for a cause.



I'm quite sure, laughably, that your historic insight doesn't stretch as far back as Canaan.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 3, 2010)

Godboy said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > How about ALL radical religion needs to be eliminated? Radical Islamics are no worse/better then radical Christians, Radical Jews etc....
> ...



What....like the Lord's Resistance Army?

Ireland anyone?


----------



## RDD_1210 (Jun 3, 2010)

Godboy said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > How about ALL radical religion needs to be eliminated? Radical Islamics are no worse/better then radical Christians, Radical Jews etc....
> ...



So how is it ok for you to say that Islam is poison based upon the actions of some in just the past couple decades when the religion has been around for centuries, but when I use the crusades to show that christians haven't always been angels, then that's just dumb.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 3, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...




You'll have to forgive godboy.  he's about as fucking stupid as his USMB handle.


----------



## random3434 (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Godboy (Jun 3, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



Just because theres one or two christian groups out there that are wacky, doesnt mean christianity as a whole has a problem. Every mudslim nation has massive terrorism problems. There are multiple murder groups in every muslim country and they are backed by millions of muslim sympathizers. You wont find millions of christians backing this group... what was their name again... oh, "The lords Resistance Army". Sorry, ive never even heard of them, so i guess they cant be too big of a problem.

Your comparison is just awful. Christians are generally pretty decent people and they are most definitely generous people. They provide assistance to needy families all over the world. They donate to every disaster known to man. 

Muslims on the other hand dont do shit. Muslims contribute nothing to the human race. No technologies or medical advances  are coming from their lands. You might  see a nation like Saudi Arabia donate to this emergency or that emergency, but the citizens themselves arent out there making a difference with generosity. Theres not a chance that muslims are going to donate money to poor midwesterners after tornadoes strike, or when a hurricane strikes, or and earth quakes happen. They dont give ashit about anyone other than muslims and that murdering rapist pedophile known as Muhammad.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 3, 2010)

Godboy said:


> Just because theres one or two christian groups out there that are wacky, doesnt mean christianity as a whole has a problem. Every mudslim nation has massive terrorism problems. There are multiple murder groups in every muslim country and they are backed by millions of muslim sympathizers. You wont find millions of christians backing this group... what was their name again... oh, "The lords Resistance Army". Sorry, ive never even heard of them, so i guess they cant be too big of a problem.




Oh right...silly me, just a couple of those "wacky Christians" at it again...like the IRA responsible for some 1800 deaths and while we're at it don't bother looking at history...

You say: There are multiple murder groups in *every muslim country* and they are *backed by millions of muslim sympathizers*

Really....got any facts to support this delightful statement?



> Your comparison is just awful. Christians are generally pretty decent people and they are most definitely generous people. They provide assistance to needy families all over the world. They donate to every disaster known to man.



Might surprise you but, hey - so are Muslims.  What do you know...they do the same stuff!




> Muslims on the other hand dont do shit. Muslims contribute nothing to the human race. No *technologies or medical advances*  are coming from their lands.



Right, and we all know those are the only things of value in a culture or religion.

What have Christians contributed lately besides Creationism disguised ID?



> You might  see a nation like Saudi Arabia donate to this emergency or that emergency, but the citizens themselves arent out there making a difference with generosity. Theres not a chance that muslims are going to donate money to poor midwesterners after tornadoes strike, or when a hurricane strikes, or and earth quakes happen. They dont give ashit about anyone other than muslims and that murdering rapist pedophile known as Muhammad.



Maybe you better http://www.nationmaster.com/graph/d...-hurricane-katrina-international-aid-responsecheck your facts before opening your mouth?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 3, 2010)

Shogun said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...




Ah....he's......"special"?


So...I have to be nice then?


----------



## Godboy (Jun 3, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Just because theres one or two christian groups out there that are wacky, doesnt mean christianity as a whole has a problem. Every mudslim nation has massive terrorism problems. There are multiple murder groups in every muslim country and they are backed by millions of muslim sympathizers. You wont find millions of christians backing this group... what was their name again... oh, "The lords Resistance Army". Sorry, ive never even heard of them, so i guess they cant be too big of a problem.
> ...



I see a link to a list of GOVERNMENTS that donated, but nothing about the citizens themselves donating. We have individuals donating millions by themselves in the US. Billions of dollars come from generous people in the US every year. Muslims only give us death.

Try again next time douche bag.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 3, 2010)

Godboy said:


> Really....got any facts to support this delightful statement?
> 
> Of course i do.



Cool.  I'm waiting.



> Might surprise you but, hey - so are Muslims.  What do you know...they do the same stuff!
> 
> No, they do not. Not anywhere near on the same level as christians... christ, i cant believe im sticking up for christians right now.



How do you know?  I'm not denigrating what Christians do,in so far - I'm just pointing out you don't know jack shit about Muslims.  Both the Christian and Muslim faiths (and I believe Jewish as well) place very high religious values on charity.  Our media is cultural-centric.  We hear very little news outside of that.



> Right, and we all know those are the only things of value in a culture or religion.
> 
> What have Christians contributed lately besides Creationism disguised ID?
> 
> Ive got to think most of our modern technologies were invented by christians, so to answer your question, they contribute ALOT!



Not as a religion.  As individuals many of whom are nominally religious and largely secular.  I'd like to know what has been produced by Christians?

Islam DOES have a problem - their religion at this time does not lend itself to science, unlike their golden age.  A golden age, by the way, which produced many of the inventions and concepts that modern technologies and innovations were built upon.  A golden age that preserved and gathered knowledge while Christianity floundered in superstitious ignorance.



> I see a link to a list of GOVERNMENTS that donated, but nothing about the citizens themselves donating. We have individuals donating millions by themselves in the US. Billions of dollars come from generous people in the US every year. Muslims only give us death.



A list of countries.  But how do you know individuals are also not contributing?  Wait - you don't, you're just spewing talking points.  The Red Crescent (which includes private donations) provided support for Katrina. 

Most American disasters do not get a lot of international support because we, as a country are able to handle it. We don't need it.  Countries like Haiti, do.

Americans as a whole are very generous people - that includes American Muslims, Jews, Athiests etc - not just Christians.




> Try again next time douche bag.[/COLOR]



Request denied.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 3, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > People are getting fed up with the "they're not ALL like that" excuse for slaughter.  The muslims have been allowed to play "the victim" long enough.  The fact is that Islam is a violent religion.  It was founded on violence and feeds on violence.  All we have to do is look at the history of the ME.  Unless, of course, you are a lefty who needs a victim for a cause.
> ...



Islam is not an "Abrahamic faith".  That is the lie that is being perpetrated.  Islam is a lie and has nothing to do with Abraham, Judaism or Christianity.  The Arabs came out of Abraham, not Islam.  I'd be happy to discuss more if you'd like.  You don't know near as much as you think you do.


----------



## Kalam (Jun 3, 2010)

Godboy said:


> I didnt say those Russians were good guys either. They deserve to die too.
> 
> You believe the Mujahideen arent terrorists, but rather freedom fighters instead. Thats where you and your hate filled muslim brothers are wrong. Freedom is the end goal, but terror is their means of getting there. They are both freedom fighters and terrorists at the same time, which means they are fucking vile scum and they deserve to die.


Any "terrorism" on the part of the mujahideen is entirely the fault of the Russians for initiating hostilities in the first place. Every time a peaceful solution was in sight, Russia chose violence. Aslan Maskhadov (RA) was always willing to negotiate; he was killed. Abdul-Halim Sadulayev (RA) forbade killing and capturing civilians; he was killed. Now Amir Dokka has turned to striking at the heart of Russian centers of commerce in response to each Russian massacre of civilians. Russia forced the mujahideen to employ the tactics they use today. Targeting civilians is wrong, but those kinds of attacks are rare and occur only in response to similar attacks perpetrated regularly by Russia. 



Godboy said:


> Luckily muslims are good at dying. They cant fight worth a shit. Easy pickings for us Americans.


Not too sure about that:
Battle of Grozny (November 1994) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Battle of Grozny (August 1996) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Shatoy ambush - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Battle of Dolinskoye - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

America has no stake in this conflict.


----------



## xotoxi (Jun 3, 2010)

Neubarth said:


> There is no excuse for allowing Radical Islam to teach Satan Worship all across Europe.
> 
> In the United States, the various state militias will start eliminating any Radical Islamic Imman who brings his religion of Satan Worship to America.
> 
> ...



Newbs...do you support mass graves or incinerators?


----------



## Kalam (Jun 3, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> Russians don't fuck around! They don't worry about the calls for the "humane" war or "proportional" force, then beat down their enemy until they are not moving!


Yet they can't manage to crush a tiny resistance movement in a tiny, impoverished border republic. Russian soldiers in the Caucasus are vodka-swilling rapists and thugs. FSB terrorists will never bring an end to the jihad in Chechnya until the demands of the mujahideen have been met. 



GHook93 said:


> Funny how you point out the Muslim Chechen suffer seeming 100 folder worse under the Russians than the Palestinians under the Russians, yet the Muslims say nothing about this in fact they force alliances with Russia.


No Muslim is in any alliance with Russia, only apostate nations masquerading as "Islamic" states. True believers do not form alliances with oppressors simply because doing so may be politically expedient. As for Palestinians, do you want to guess what the most widely-spoken first language in Israel is after Hebrew and Arabic?


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 3, 2010)

RDD_1210 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



Islam peaceful back in the day? You do know the Islamic crusades were far more intense, long, successful and covered far greater territory. Islam was spread by the sword.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 3, 2010)

Kalam said:


> > Any "terrorism" on the part of the mujahideen is entirely the fault of the Russians for initiating hostilities in the first place. Every time a peaceful solution was in sight, Russia chose violence. Aslan Maskhadov (RA) was always willing to negotiate; he was killed. Abdul-Halim Sadulayev (RA) forbade killing and capturing civilians; he was killed. Now Amir Dokka has turned to striking at the heart of Russian centers of commerce in response to each Russian massacre of civilians. Russia forced the mujahideen to employ the tactics they use today. Targeting civilians is wrong, but those kinds of attacks are rare and occur only in response to similar attacks perpetrated regularly by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kalam (Jun 3, 2010)

Godboy said:


> Are you seriously trying to convince me that there are situations where terrorism is ok, and did you seriously just try to minimize the intentional targerting of civilians because "it doesnt happen too often"?


If I did, I'd be no different from the average American. Well, actually I would. The operations of the mujahideen don't incur nearly as many civilian casualties:

Atomic bombings of Hiroshima and Nagasaki - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Godboy said:


> Fuck off muslim terror loving scum. Your people and their culture are inferior, barbaric and add nothing positive to the planet earth or its inhabitants. At least the war on terror has been putting your foul people in their place.... 6 feet under. I bet THOUSANDS of them will die this year and ill celebrate every one of them.


I'm glad to know that you have nothing better to do with your time. I can't say that I'm surprised. As for your claim of "superiority" to Muslims, I think that the quality of your posts here makes that somewhat difficult to believe. 

_And think not of those who are killed in the way of Allah as dead. Nay, they are alive near their Lord; they are given provision. Rejoicing in what Allah bestowed them of His bounty, they receive good tidings about those who have not yet joined them but are left behind - that no fear will be on them, and they will not grieve._ - 3:169-170​


----------



## Kalam (Jun 3, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> Islam peaceful back in the day? You do know the Islamic crusades were far more intense, long, successful and covered far greater territory. Islam was spread by the sword.



Not comparable. Unlike the Church, none of the Rashidun approved of any indiscriminate slaughter of noncombatants. Moreover, the Crusades did nothing but spread violence. The spread of Islam saw oppressive societies replaced with righteous societies.

_O people! I charge you with ten rules; learn them well!

Do no betray or misappropriate any part of the booty; do not practice treachery or mutilation. Do not kill a young child, an old man, or a woman. Do not uproot or burn palms or cut down fruitful trees. Do not slaughter a sheep or a cow or a camel, except for food. You will meet people who have set themselves apart in hermitages; leave them to accomplish the purpose for which they have done this. You will come upon people who will bring you dishes with various kinds of foods. If you partake of them, pronounce God's name over what you eat. You will meet people who have shaved the crown of their heads, leaving a band of hair around it (monks). Go in Gods name, and may God protect you from sword and pestilence._ - the words of Abu Bakr as-Siddiq (RA) as reported by At-Tabari​


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 4, 2010)

&#8220;Islam isn&#8217;t in America to be equal to any other faith, but to become dominant. The Qur&#8217;an should be the highest authority in America, and Islam the only accepted religion on earth&#8221; 

--Omar Ahmed, Chairman of the Board of CAIR (Council of American Islamic Relations), San Ramon Valley Herald, July 1998

http://pedestrianinfidel.blogspot.com/2005/09/axis-of-islam-verses-of-hate.html


----------



## Coyote (Jun 4, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> Islam isnt in America to be equal to any other faith, but to become dominant. The Quran should be the highest authority in America, and Islam the only accepted religion on earth
> 
> --Omar Ahmed, Chairman of the Board of CAIR (Council of American Islamic Relations), San Ramon Valley Herald, July 1998
> 
> Pedestrian Infidel: Axis of Islam: Verses of Hate



Looks like Omar will butt heads with Gary then....

So let us be blunt about it: We must use the doctrine of religious liberty to gain independence for Christian schools until we train up a generation of people who know that there is no religious neutrality, no neutral law, no neutral education, and no neutral civil government. Then they will be get busy in constructing a Bible-based social, political and religious order which finally denies the religious liberty of the enemies of God. -- Gary North, 1982


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 4, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > Islam isnt in America to be equal to any other faith, but to become dominant. The Quran should be the highest authority in America, and Islam the only accepted religion on earth
> ...



The problem seems to me to be CAIR.  CAIR speaks for mainstream muslims in the USA.  Where is Gary North today?  He sure didn't speak for mainstream Christians.


----------



## Biggles (Jun 8, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> Neubarth said:
> 
> 
> > There is no excuse for allowing Radical Islam to teach Satan Worship all across Europe.
> ...



Waterboard, then 12 gauge.


----------



## Biggles (Jun 8, 2010)

Radical Islam needs to be eliminated worldwide.  Radical Islam is and always has been about evil, murder, destruction, fear, enslavement, and war:

Ask Thomas Jefferson, as I posted earlier.



> *What Thomas Jefferson learned
> from the Muslim book of jihad*
> *By Ted Sampley
> U.S. Veteran Dispatch
> ...


.


This Muslim problem is not new.  It is not anything America or the West has done.  It is ALL ISLAM.  ISLAM is the PROBLEM.  It is written in their book of lies.  Very clear to see:  Muslims are pigs, who believe in death and force.  The only way to stop them is to kill every single one of them.  Thomas Jefferson was right,  _the medium of war was the only way to put and end to the Muslim problem_.



.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 8, 2010)

Islam is an evil, repressive, bigoted religion.  The world would be a safer, more peaceful place without it.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 8, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



CAIR is an organization with many people.  You are using one person's somewhat distorted statement out of context and claiming it represents CAIR and mainstream Muslims.

North is one person.  He speaks for a surprising number of people but I won't claim he speaks for "mainstream" Christianity but he certainly represents the views of a significant number of people.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 8, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> Islam is an evil, repressive, bigoted religion.  The world would be a safer, more peaceful place without it.



Why not simply delete all religions and start all over?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 8, 2010)

Biggles said:


> Radical Islam needs to be eliminated worldwide.  Radical Islam is and always has been about evil, murder, destruction, fear, enslavement, and war:
> 
> Ask Thomas Jefferson, as I posted earlier.
> 
> ...



It's the 21st century now....just in case you hadn't noticed....


----------



## Shogun (Jun 8, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> Islam is an evil, repressive, bigoted religion.  The world would be a safer, more peaceful place without it.



funny, I feel the same way about christianity.  So, let's not stop with your line in the sand and go ahead and genocide more than those on your shit list.  All of a sudden you are not so quick to condemn, right?


----------



## Biggles (Jun 8, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Biggles said:
> 
> 
> > Radical Islam needs to be eliminated worldwide.  Radical Islam is and always has been about evil, murder, destruction, fear, enslavement, and war:
> ...



Your point?  Muslims seem to be raping, killing, mutilating, destroying, enslaving, just like it was 1799.  They are still barbaric pigs. 

They have no place in this world.  They have no love or peace in their religion whatsoever.  Even Muslims point out that their book instructs them to murder, enslave, destroy, lie (see in my original post).

So again, your point?


----------



## Biggles (Jun 8, 2010)

Shogun said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > Islam is an evil, repressive, bigoted religion.  The world would be a safer, more peaceful place without it.
> ...



I am a Christian.  The Bible and God and Jesus teach love and peace.  I believe in tolerance and rights.  But I will not stand by silently and watch Muslims do the evil they do.  I will speak out against Islam until it is gone from this Earth.  I will support any and all eradication efforts.  Islam is pure evil.

You obviously have no understanding of Christianity.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 8, 2010)

Shogun said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > Islam is an evil, repressive, bigoted religion.  The world would be a safer, more peaceful place without it.
> ...



I"m not talking about how you "feel".  I don't care how you "feel".  

I'm talking about the religion of Islam.  There is no comparison to Christianity.  Islam is an evil racist religion.  Christianity is not.  Compare the religions, not the oddballs or nuts.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 8, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



Such may be your opinion but, as we've seen time and again throughout history, you are about as full of shit as you are self-righteousness.  So, again, fuck you just as quick as you can say fuck them and you can all be dumped to the bottom of the sea.


----------



## Biggles (Jun 8, 2010)

Shogun said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



I guess you could not find any logical response so you resorted to what most liberals do:  cursing and name calling.  Point is, Islam still is crap evil.  Point is, Christianity is love.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 8, 2010)

Biggles said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...





yea.. 500 years of European history says christianity is anything but love.  I guess your attention to history is about as profound as your dogma-infused interest in science.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 8, 2010)

Shogun said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



I base my opinion on my knowledge of the religions.  I've studied both.  Read the New Testament and read the Quran.  Compare Jesus and Mohammed.  Find out the facts for yourself.


----------



## Marc39 (Jul 1, 2010)

Shogun said:


> Biggles said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



The Bible does not decree mass murder of non-Christians.

The Quran decrees mass murder of infidels.

Now, you know, dummy.


----------



## Colin (Jul 1, 2010)

Neubarth said:


> There is no excuse for allowing Radical Islam to teach Satan Worship all across Europe.
> 
> In the United States, the various state militias will start eliminating any Radical Islamic Imman who brings his religion of Satan Worship to America.
> 
> ...



That's fair enough, providing, of course, the same applies to the equally evil RADICAL CHRISTIANS. I'm all for starting with you. After all, you are some motherfucking religious fanatic every bit as disgusting as the islamic fundamentalists you talk of.


----------



## Marc39 (Jul 1, 2010)

Colin said:


> Neubarth said:
> 
> 
> > There is no excuse for allowing Radical Islam to teach Satan Worship all across Europe.
> ...



The Bible doesn't preach radical Christianity.
The Quran preaches radical Islam.


----------



## Colin (Jul 1, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > Neubarth said:
> ...



And.............? An evil fundamentalist is an evil fundamentalist, whichever fucking book he reads or doesn't read!


----------



## Marc39 (Jul 1, 2010)

Colin said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



And, Christians are not threatening jihad against the world, genius.


----------



## Colin (Jul 1, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn. Funny how bigots have the same old stock answers.


----------



## Marc39 (Jul 1, 2010)

Colin said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



Funny, how dummies like you run out of gas so soon.

Sputter away, clueless one.


----------



## Colin (Jul 1, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Lol! Gas is the one thing your kind is full of! Here you are talking about evil muslim fundamentalists and jihad in a thread where the op advocates a Christian version of the same. What were you saying about clueless? Seems you are a master of clueless!


----------



## Marc39 (Jul 1, 2010)

Colin said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



You're not intelligent enough to discern among religious ideologies.  Only Islam ordains mass murder.


----------



## Colin (Jul 1, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



And what does the OP advocate. Intelligence doesn't come into this pal. Blind bigotry is the norm with you and your ilk. Attack me all you want. Your argument has been blown out of the water. Childish insults won't change that one little bit. Doesn't change the fact that christian fundamentalists advocating death and destruction are every bit as obnoxious as islamic fundamentalists.


----------



## Marc39 (Jul 1, 2010)

Colin said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



You're way out of your depth.  Do yourself a favor and run along.


----------



## Colin (Jul 1, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



What's up pal? Run out of gas!


----------



## Marc39 (Jul 1, 2010)

Colin said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



The sandbox awaits you.  Play with the other mental midgets.


----------



## Colin (Jul 1, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Tell you what big boy. Let us have your comments on the op. Prove that it isn't you who is the mental midget here.


----------



## Marc39 (Jul 1, 2010)

Colin said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



When you get a clue about Islam, then, you can play with the adults.


----------



## Colin (Jul 1, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Thank you Marc. You prove my point so well. Nothing to say except mouth flapping nonentities. Now why am I not surprised. 

With so little of relevance to say on these boards, you really should attempt to improve on your attempts at insults. They're pretty damned lame too! 

Goodbye.


----------



## Marc39 (Jul 1, 2010)

Colin said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



You're done.


----------



## Colin (Jul 1, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Another post of quality from the board's mouth flapper! Still no comment on the op then Marc?


----------



## Marc39 (Jul 1, 2010)

Colin said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



Coming from someone with less than zero knowledge of Islam.


----------



## Colin (Jul 1, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Lol! Is that all you have. What a sad loser you are. Duly noted that you are unable to make any other comment, despite several invitations to do so. Running on empty Marc...as usual.
Keep digging. You're demonstrating an admirable level of substandard.


----------



## Marc39 (Jul 1, 2010)

Colin said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



All I need to have in this thread is I am infinitely better educated on Islam than you.  Thus, I kick your ass.


----------



## Colin (Jul 1, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Poor little sad boy! Your immature empty rhetoric doesn't wash with me. Negged for failing to respond to the op.


----------



## Marc39 (Jul 1, 2010)

Colin said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



You're like a fucking bobblehead.  You know nothing about Islam.   Have a little self-respect and go away.


----------



## Colin (Jul 1, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (Jul 1, 2010)

Colin said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



Emoticons are not a substitute for knowledge.  And, you know shit about Islam.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 1, 2010)

If you read the koran then you would come to the conclusion that islam needs to be wiped out in Europe and all the people that practice need to go back to the middle east. Islam has been at war with europe for 1,400 years....


----------



## hipeter924 (Jul 11, 2010)

No worries here, Muslims will do that themselves (even if they set up Sharia Law and try and crush western values) just it will take a few centuries for Islam to be broken down and secularized, much like the Catholic church was many centuries ago with the enlightenment. Plus by the time they have a stronghold in Europe, the middle east will already be secular like is happening in Iraq and is developing in Iran.


----------



## Marc39 (Jul 11, 2010)

Matthew said:


> If you read the koran then you would come to the conclusion that islam needs to be wiped out in Europe and all the people that practice need to go back to the middle east. Islam has been at war with europe for 1,400 years....



Hard to read the Quran, since it's mostly unintelligible gibberish from the diseased mind of an illiterate, cave-dwelling, derelict, psychopath and pedophile.


----------

